# Anyone Allergic to Tortoise's Food or Habitat?



## Quixx66 (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi All,

Does anyone with allergies have experience with this? I chose a tortoise as a non-allergenic pet. Then I had an allergy test yesterday. The allergist said reptiles are not allergenic to people but his humid enclosure might grow mold (allergic), and the food/weeds (plantain and mulberry, etc.) are positive allergens for me. The tortoise must reside in my bedroom.

Anyone, will the damp soil and cypress grow mold?

If anyone else has allergies how do you handle this?

I don't have the tortoise yet, so I can't try it out firsthand. But I guess I could get his habitat set up and test it out. I just don't want to waste money and not be able to keep him.


Thanks.


----------



## ascott (Feb 26, 2019)

Quixx66 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone with allergies have experience with this? I chose a tortoise as a non-allergenic pet. Then I had an allergy test yesterday. The allergist said reptiles are not allergenic to people but his humid enclosure might grow mold (allergic), and the food/weeds (plantain and mulberry, etc.) are positive allergens for me. The tortoise must reside in my bedroom.
> 
> ...



So your tests show you are yes or no allergic to reptile?


----------



## Quixx66 (Feb 27, 2019)

Reptiles not tested. Allergist says no one is allergic to them.

My allergies concerns are weeds and possibly moldy habitat.


----------



## Okapizebra (Feb 27, 2019)

I would think you will be fine with the weeds as long as you wear gloves? And as far as I know, both coco fiber and cypress do not mold. The only thing that might mold is old food or poop but as long as that is removed regularly as it should anyways, I don't think that would be an issue.


----------



## Quixx66 (Feb 27, 2019)

Whew! Good to know, thanks so much!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Feb 27, 2019)

I've only found mold on old food, not in the substrate.


----------



## Quixx66 (Feb 27, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I've only found mold on old food, not in the substrate.


That’s good to know. I’ll just have to keep up with maintenance.

Thank you!


----------



## TurtleBug (Feb 27, 2019)

Quixx66 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone with allergies have experience with this? I chose a tortoise as a non-allergenic pet. Then I had an allergy test yesterday. The allergist said reptiles are not allergenic to people but his humid enclosure might grow mold (allergic), and the food/weeds (plantain and mulberry, etc.) are positive allergens for me. The tortoise must reside in my bedroom..



Clean tortoises do not cause allergic reactions, it’s the stuff used in their care. Substrates in their indoor enclosures are the most likely problem. Fir bark and cypress mulch are the two worst substrates to use if you have allergies. They have an intense, irritating odor that bothers sensitive individuals.

If your tortoise will spend most of his time indoors, then choose a very small tortoise that does well in dryer conditions = less chance of mold in the enclosure. Also, the enclosure should not be in the room where you sleep.

Or choose a tortoise that can live fully outdoors in your area with proper housing = creates no allergens inside your home where you live.


----------



## Quixx66 (Feb 27, 2019)

Thanks, turtlebug. I’m getting a small hermann’s. 

Is plain soil okay?


----------

